#  > > >  >  > Форум >  > > >  >  > Буддийские форумы >  > > >  >  > Тибетский буддизм >  > > >  >  > Гелуг >  > > >  >  >  MP3 Махакала

## Anthony

Господа, ..хотя нет, господа все в Париже.
Товарищи!
Нуждаюсь в одном MP3 файлике.


ВОСХВАЛЕНИЕ ШЕСТИРУКОГО МАХАКАЛЫ: 'НЮРЗЕМА'

ХУНГ! НЮРЗЕД ЧЕНРЕЙСИГ-ЛА ЧАКЦЕЛЛО!
ХУНГ! Поклон Авалокитешваре, Быстротворящему!

ШАБДУБ ДАНЧЕЙ ВИНАЯКА НАН
НАКПО ЧЕНПО ТАККИ ЩАМТАБЧЕН
Ногами в браслетах Винаяку попирает,
Махакала, в тигровой нивасане.

ЧАКДУК ДУЛГИ ГЕНГИ НАМПАРГЕН
ЕЙПА ДИГУК ПАРБА ТЕНПАДЗИН
ТАМА ДАМАРУ-НИ ТАГДУТОЛ
ЁНПА ТОДПА ДАННИ ДУНЦЕСУМ
ДЕШИН ШАКПА ЗУННЕЙ ЧИНПАРЖЕД
Его шесть рук убраны змеиными украшениями,
В первой правой – держит кривой нож,
В средней – чётки, в последней – яростно грохочет дамару,
В левых – держит капалу и трезубец, а так же связывающий аркан.

ТАКПОЙ ШАЛЬНИ ЧЕБА НАМПАРЦИК
ЧЕНСУМ ТАКПО У-ТА ГЕНДУБАР
ТЕЛБАР СИНДХУРА-И ЛЕГПАРДЖЮК
ЧИБОР МИКЁД ГЕЛБОЙ ГЕЙТАБТЕН
На гневном лике, оскалены клыки,
Его три глаза строго взирают,
Власы пылают, вздыбившись вверх,
Лоб охрою обильно умащен,
Макушка отмечена знаком царя Акшобхьи.

ТАКДЗАК МИГО НГАБЧУЙ ДОЩЕЛЧЕН
РИНЧЕН ТОДГАМ НГАЙИ У-ЛАГЕН
У него ожерелье из пятидесяти истекающих кровью человеческих голов.
Чело украшено пятью драгоценными черепами.

ЩИНЛЕЙ ДЖЁННЕ ТОРМА ЛЕНЗЕДПИ
ПЕЛДЕН ЧАКТУКПА-ЛА ЧАКЦЕЛТОД
Пожаловавшему из дерева и берущему торма
Великолепному Шестирукому – поклон и хвала!

САНГЕЙ ТЕНПА НЯНПО СУНБАДАН
КОНЧОК У-ПАН НЯНПО ТОДПАДАН
Учение Будды храни, о, Гневный
Ранг драгоценностей восхваляй, о, Гневный.

ДАКЧАК ПОНЛОБ КОРДАН ЧЕНАМГИ
КЕННГАН БАРЧЕД ТАМЧЕД ШИБАДАН
ЧИДОД НГОЙДУБ НЮРДУ ЦЕЛДУСОЛ
Прошу, усмири неприятности-препятствия
Учителя и учеников окружения.
Без промедления даруй все желанные сиддхи!

ЛАМА ГОНБО ЕРМЕДЛА,
ДАГНИ ГУЙПЕЙ КЯБСУЧИ
ДАГСОГ СЕМЧЕН ТАМЧЕДКИ,
НЁНМОНГ МАЛЮЙ СЕЛПАРЩОГ
Я благоговейно обращаюсь к Прибежищу
Нераздельных Гуру и Покровителя.
Пусть я полностью очищу клеши,
Всех живых существ.

ГОНБО ЛАМА ЕРМЕДЛА,       
ДАГНИ ГУЙПЕЙ КЯБСУЧИ
ДАГСОГ СЕМЧЕН ТАМЧЕДКИ,    
БАРЧЕД МАЛЮЙ СЕЛПАРЩОГ
Я благоговейно обращаюсь к Прибежищу
Нераздельных Покровителя и Гуру.
Пусть я полностью очищу препятствия,
Всех живых существ.

ГЕБА ДИ-ЙИ ЦЕРАБ ТАМЧЕДДУ,
ГЯЛБИ ДАМЧОЙ МАЛЮЙ ДЗИНПАДАНГ
ДЕ-ЙИ ГАЛГЕН СЕЛШИН ТУНГЕН КУН,
ЛАМА ГОНБО ЕРМЕД ДУБГЮРЧИГ
Пусть добродетелью этой, во всех перерождениях
Буду полностью держать превосходную Дхарму Победоносного,
Препятствующие этому условия устрани и
Беспрестанно реализуй все сопутствующие условия,
О, Быстротворящий Покровитель.


Сказано было читать по-тибетски, но ни ритма, ни произношения верного не знаю. Помогите, может есть у кого песенка.

----------


## Кунсанг

Я один раз спросил у бурятского ламы дедушки как правильно произносить жабсушио или кябсучио и он подумав секунду сказал что кхьябсучио. Но это не главное сказал он произношение в молитве Прибежища если будешь много читать то мелодия и произношение сами собой придут. Хотя есть мелодии в некоторых молитвах которые считается нужно правильно петь на особый лад.

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012)

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> Господа, ..хотя нет, господа все в Париже.
> Товарищи!
> Нуждаюсь в одном MP3 файлике.
> Сказано было читать по-тибетски, но ни ритма, ни произношения верного не знаю. Помогите, может есть у кого песенка.


Это всё же не песенка, а с практиками Защитников в открытом доступе ЭМПЭТРИШЕЧЕК вы не найдёте.
Однако, большая часть тибетских молитв (и садхан) написаны в едином стихотворном размере и под них есть несколько канонических мелодий (но подозреваю - в традициях они различаются). Так что их можно просто читать речетативом. 

А так - можете как пример взять и найти в ВК "трек" какой-нибудь, типа "Lama Tenzin Zangpo – Посвящение заслуг" или "Практика Будды Шакьямуни"  - и на манер этого читать в таком ритме и с такими тональными перепадами.

P.S> и мне кажется, лучше отредактировать пост, убрав из него сам текст восхваления) обычно они в открытом доступе не выкладываются.

----------

Anthony (14.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это всё же не песенка, а с практиками Защитников в открытом доступе ЭМПЭТРИШЕЧЕК вы не найдёте.


Вы живёте в придуманном мире  :Smilie:  Как сказал однажды Сергей Хос, даже наставления по тхогел уже есть в открытом доступе  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Anthony (15.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Содпа Тхарчен (17.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> P.S> и мне кажется, лучше отредактировать пост, убрав из него сам текст восхваления) обычно они в открытом доступе не выкладываются.


Выкладываются  :Smilie: 
http://dazan.spb.ru/drepunggoman/38/

----------

Aion (22.07.2012), Джнянаваджра (14.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (14.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Подниму тему.
Люди добрые, не проходите мимо. Неужели ни у кого из 5000 участников нету аудиофайла?

----------


## Anthony

О. Я думал Вы дали ссылку на то, о чем сказал Сергей Хос.  :Big Grin: 

Щас зашел туда, нажимаю DOWNLOAD и какую-то переадресацию выдает.
И не качается (

"На этой странице обнаружена циклическая переадресация"

----------


## Dorje Dugarov

а зачем мне аудиофайл, я итак знаю как сию садхану выполнять

----------


## Джнянаваджра

> а зачем мне аудиофайл, я итак знаю как сию садхану выполнять


Так тож не для тех, кто знает, аудиофайлы-то выкладываются.
А вот кстати, подняли бы тему интересную - какие основные мелодические манеры и шаблоны используются в молитвах и садханах тибетских. Например, многие молитвы и практики типа Кунзанг Монлам и Абсолютное и Невыразимое раскаяние - на одну мелодию сам выполняю, а как такая мелодия называется и откуда она вообще - не знаю. Не имею в виду монастырское пение с дунченами, ролмо и дзоке, а именно ту мелодику, которая похоже из мирских народных песен выводится.

Есть ли кто тут, кто знает основные мелодические паттерны тибеццких народных?

----------

Dorje Dugarov (15.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Все, спасибо. Скачалось.
Это Хром подвел, спас Эксплорер  :Smilie: 

А почему перед каждой строчкой добавляется, что-то среднее между: "ай" "уай" "ой" ?

А с там-тамами так вообще веселее слушать :Big Grin:

----------

Цхултрим Тращи (15.07.2012)

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

Попробуйте тогда отсюда: http://filecloud.io/uqb4oens

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

> Это Хром подвел, спас Эксплорер


Удивительно, что Google Chrome не позволяет скачать файл с Google Docs  :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):

----------

Содпа Тхарчен (17.07.2012), Тао (15.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Дабы не плодить темы.. продолжу..
Что еще можно почитать про Махакалу, помимо Махакала-тантры ?
Какие-то тексты сущетвуют? Какие практики есть?... Местный фольклор.... ритуалы... Народные байки, случаи из жизни, случаи реальной помощи.

Вообщем... все, что знаете.

Про посвящения прошу не рассказывать. Это праздное любопытство.
Спасибо.

----------


## Ann Ginger

> Дабы не плодить темы.. продолжу..
> Что еще можно почитать про Махакалу, помимо Махакала-тантры ?
> Какие-то тексты сущетвуют? Какие практики есть?... Местный фольклор.... ритуалы... Народные байки, случаи из жизни, случаи реальной помощи.
> 
> Вообщем... все, что знаете.
> 
> Про посвящения прошу не рассказывать. Это праздное любопытство.
> Спасибо.


Как то без особого уважения у Вас получается....  к Махакале Бернагчен, который есть совершенная защитная эманация «Держателя алмаза». А у Вас не праздное любопытство случайно?

----------


## Anthony

> Как то без особого уважения у Вас получается....  к Махакале Бернагчен, который есть совершенная защитная эманация «Держателя алмаза». А у Вас не праздное любопытство случайно?


На самом деле, когда я писал сообщение - я играл на дудке хвалебный гимн Махакале и неистово бился головой.
Так что с уважением, поверьте - все нормально  :Kiss: 

P.S. Почему именно Бернагчен ?  :Confused:

----------


## Ann Ginger

http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic36.html

----------

Anthony (22.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> http://dharma.org.ru/board/topic36.html


Спасибо. Читал уже  :Smilie:

----------


## Нандзед Дордже

Махакала. Великий предел

http://nandzed.livejournal.com/1792615.html

----------

Anthony (29.07.2012), Pema Sonam (29.07.2012), Цхултрим Тращи (29.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

> Махакала. Великий предел
> 
> http://nandzed.livejournal.com/1792615.html


Тоже читал  :Smilie:  Частенько заглядываю в Ваш ЖЖ. У Сураджа на форуме о Вас узнал.

P.S. Прошу не пинать. Есть ли какая-либо информация по Абхичаре с Махакалой? 
Спасибо.

----------


## Цхултрим Тращи

http://lit.lib.ru/i/irhin_w_j/mahakala.shtml

----------

Anthony (30.07.2012)

----------


## Anthony

Тож читал  :Smilie: 
Спасибо.

----------


## Вадим Л

На rutracker.org по запросу 'mahakala'

----------

